# Where do I buy a new trailer?



## the hammer (Nov 21, 2019)

My current trailer, a Bear, for my G3 1756SC took another dump on me. This time it's the bottom bunks, out of nowhere, one side bunk just rotted when I was trying to put the boat on the trailer after a few hours of fishing. I replaced the side bunks a month ago. I always check the trailer after launching and before launching.
Anyway, along with long term problems with wiring, I went to LEDs about 6 months ago but that didn't help, just another issue.
I'd like to purchase a new, reliable trailer. Must have a removable tongue for storage.
Any advice would be helpful.
Thanks.


----------



## CedarRiverScooter (Nov 21, 2019)

You might want to get a price having your trailer repaired. A weld shop could do it. If it isn't badly rusted, it can be fixed cheaper than buying new. They can weld on a swing away tongue.


----------



## the hammer (Nov 21, 2019)

CedarRiverScooter said:


> You might want to get a price having your trailer repaired. A weld shop could do it. If it isn't badly rusted, it can be fixed cheaper than buying new. They can weld on a swing away tongue.



I'll get a pic of the condition ASAP. I honestly think it's just a matter of new lumber to replace the old. The bunks are plastic covered.


----------



## the hammer (Nov 21, 2019)

the hammer said:


> CedarRiverScooter said:
> 
> 
> > You might want to get a price having your trailer repaired. A weld shop could do it. If it isn't badly rusted, it can be fixed cheaper than buying new. They can weld on a swing away tongue.
> ...



My photos showed nothing. Very nice lady at Bear, provided info. Regular 2x4 wrapped plastic sheathing. Just going to be a matter of going to the ramp, launching the boat and putting the whole shebang together.


----------



## LDUBS (Nov 21, 2019)

There was another thread a while back that talked about how some of us view boat trailers as a necessary evil. 

Anyway, it sounds like you have an easy and relatively inexpensive solution.


----------



## the hammer (Nov 22, 2019)

LDUBS said:


> There was another thread a while back that talked about how some of us view boat trailers as a necessary evil.
> 
> *Anyway, it sounds like you have an easy and relatively inexpensive solution.*



Yeah! How often does that happen in a conversation about boats! :LOL2:


----------



## the hammer (Nov 22, 2019)

LDUBS said:


> There was another thread a while back that talked about how some of us view boat trailers as a necessary evil.
> 
> Anyway, it sounds like you have an easy and relatively inexpensive solution.



Well, it was until I got under the boat to take a closer look!


----------



## LDUBS (Nov 22, 2019)

the hammer said:


> Well, it was until I got under the boat to take a closer look!




Uh oh, sounds like you didn't dodge a bullet here.


----------



## the hammer (Nov 22, 2019)

LDUBS said:


> the hammer said:
> 
> 
> > Well, it was until I got under the boat to take a closer look!
> ...



I'm going to replace the lumber on bunks, have plastic sheathing to cover it. Due for tires and the leaf springs and hubs are due too. 
Spoke with a boat dealer to get a ball park number. Came in about between $900 and $1200, which is about what I thought it would be. It's about what I paid in 2011 (you know, adjusted for inflation).


----------



## LDUBS (Nov 23, 2019)

Yikes! Seems like it is always something. I've replaced axle & leaf springs before. It was fairly straightforward. I guess it depends on if you like doing stuff yourself. For some things I do and for others, I'm happy to pay someone. 

Have you priced a new trailer? I've never bought a trailer outright. Curious what one might cost.


----------



## Scott F (Nov 23, 2019)

$1,200. New lights, wiring, springs, axle, hubs, tires, hitch, winch, winch strap and a rust free frame. All you have to do is hook it up and drive it home. No headaches. Spend your free time doing almost ANYTHING else. It’s a no brainer for me.


----------



## the hammer (Nov 24, 2019)

Scott F said:


> $1,200. New lights, wiring, springs, axle, hubs, tires, hitch, winch, winch strap and a rust free frame. All you have to do is hook it up and drive it home. No headaches. Spend your free time doing almost ANYTHING else. It’s a no brainer for me.



If I were going to keep the boat, I would probably spring for new. I don't think that's the route I'm going to take. I decided to get into something smaller, many reasons.
That said, I have to ask, is there anything I need to do to the 2x4s before I wrap them in carpet to replace the old bunks?
Thanks


----------



## LDUBS (Nov 25, 2019)

OK, in my opinion, it isn't really worth it to try to coat the 2x4's. 2x lumber is pretty cheap. You could probably replace them a few times for the cost of whatever WP paint, varnish, etc material you would use to coat them.


----------

